# Best Weapon Combinations in Tactical Squads?



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Might be a bit of a simple question really, but it's arisen from me wanting to give my Tacitcal Marines, Squad Markings. 


But I've heard Heavy Bolter and Meltagun is a good combination, what else is there? 

Plasma + Plasma?
Melta + Melta?
Flamer + HB?

All opinions please


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Well in a urban/heavy cover I would have a flamer and melta or ML.
Open terrain I would use Heavy bolter and ML.
Im always warry of Non-tau plasma weapons....I've got a terrible track record with gets hot.
But SM is not my main.


----------



## Forty Three (Jun 20, 2008)

it depends what you're doing with the rest of the list, but some standard combinations are:

Multi-melta - Flamer: this one is quite nice and one of the most popular ones, since it lets your tacticals do their job of controlling midfield very well. The MM should be able to hit after moving 12'' the first turn, and the flamer grants the squad duality for the later turns when stuff has been demeched

Multi-Melta - meltagun: if you want to max out on melta weaponry, this is the way to do it. The only issue is that the meltagun wants you to move and shoot while the MM wants you to stay still. This is not a problem with the first build since you never want to shoot the two weapons at once. So essentially you trade in the ability to shoot 2 meltas when you sit still and are within 2 for the duality of the first build.

meltagun - Missile Launcher - This one is quite nice as well, since it provides duality like the first one. The missile launcher can be used to demech or kill MCs at range, but it can also be used with frag as a less reliable but longer ranged flamer. The meltagun gives you the obligatory melta you want from such a midfield unit.

Other than these 3, the rest aren't so good. Heavy bolter is outclassed by the Missile launcher in most situations, and lascannon is too expensive for a small difference from the launcher (not to mention you can't frag with the lascannon). Plasma is super expensive and only in a few situations better than melta, while plasma cannons are silly expensive.

I would go for the first or third, as I explained the weaknesses of the second. Which of the 2 you want to go for depends on the rest of the list - the first one is better for a more agressive list which will rush to midfield early and try to keep control of the board there. IF you're doing a Vulkan list then the first one is the one to take, since you want to include as many melta/flamers as possible. The third option is better suited for more 'sit back and shoot' type lists, which aim at more long ranged firepower with blocking - screening units (landspeeders, thunderbubble, etc).


hope that helps,


43


----------



## Eihnlazer (Nov 18, 2010)

acctually the plasma cannon is rather cheap. And is my prefferred choice over the missle launcher in most situations.

I do however generally take one of 2 builds.

Flamer, P.cannon
Meltagun, M.L.


If im planning on going againgst more vehicles i take the meltaguns, if not i go with the flamer/P.cannon.

Heavy bolter is really only good againgst orks and nids, since they wont get armor saves and theirs lots of them to chew threw.


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

Eihnlazer said:


> acctually the plasma cannon is rather cheap. And is my prefferred choice over the missle launcher in most situations.
> 
> I do however generally take one of 2 builds.
> 
> ...



THose are the only 2 builds i take as well

either melta, missile, combi-melta, rhino, melta bombs - 225
or plasma cannon, flamer, combi-flamer, rhino, melta bombbs - 225

I have my tactical squads magentized so i can switch between the sergeants weapons and special weapons, i dont have the heavy weapons magnetized, too much work. The points are identical so ids. do not have to modify my list really to incorporate different builds.

lascannons are expensive and, for me they are outclassed by the other anti-tank weapons. The multi-melta is good, but the range can be a problem, i use it if i know the enemy will be rolling at me with fast vehicles, nothing says "stay the fuck out" like a wall of meltas 

The heavy bolter I do not think is the best in a tactical squad, it is rather weak compared to the ML, though it is not a BAD weapon by any stretch. The heavy bolter is great in a devastator squad though, 4 heavy-bolters blasting into a mob of boys or swarm of gaunts is good fun.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

How about the super awesome free choices, the cover negating flamer and the versatile missile launcher? They are my preferred weapons of choice. Using anti tank weapons on a unit that is predominatnly anti infantry is stupid in my book. Have dedicated anti tank units.


----------



## Darkblade (May 10, 2009)

I would settle on a meltagun and a ML in most cases. The melta is just a good weapon to melt someones face up when you get in range, and the ML can deal with most people trend to throw at your tacticals.

Plasma cannons are good fun tho >D


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I usually take these...

Flamer and Missile Launcher - works great against infantry, and can take out some armour.

meltagun and missile launcher - same as above, but better at taking out armour.

Meltagun and Multi-melta - great against armour, not so amazing against infantry.

This is how I run my tacticals...

1. 10-man tactical squad with flamer and ML, In razorback with TLAC - 245
2. 10-man tacitcal squad with meltagun and ML. In razorback with las/plas - 250
3. 10-man tactical squad with meltagun and multi-melta. In razorback with TLLC - 250

The sergeants get combi-weapons and PF/PW depending on how many points I have. The first squad would get a combi-flamer and PW, the second would get either a combi-flamer or combi-melta, and either a PW or PF. The 3rd squad would get combi-melta and PF.

If you haven't guessed, the first squad is tailored towards anti-infantry, the second is balanced, and the 3rd is anti-tank 

Hope this helps


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Plasma Cannon every time. It can cripple enemy squads and is just beastly against the Berzerker squads that everyone seems to be fielding these days... But it will never rival the SAG.

Midnight


----------



## Mike Noble (Oct 11, 2010)

In a ten man Squad I like either Flamer/Multimelta or Meltagun/Missles Launcher. Either way, they are combat squadded and have a Rhino. The Multi Melta in a Rhino is very nice. It can park in mid field and fire out the top. If you have Vulkan, its gets better.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Mike Noble said:


> In a ten man Squad I like either Flamer/Multimelta or Meltagun/Missles Launcher. Either way, they are combat squadded and have a Rhino. The Multi Melta in a Rhino is very nice. It can park in mid field and fire out the top. If you have Vulkan, its gets better.


I would have thought it would make more sense to give them a razorback if your going to combat squad them. Add one of the weapon upgrades and they are sweet.


----------

